# ISO Summer Slaw Recipe



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 22, 2017)

Last Summer, having moved into our new town, I found Fry's Supermarket (they're owned by Kroger's).

All Summer long, up until Thanksgiving, I was buying what was labeled Summer Slaw. LOVE IT!
So last Fall when I could no longer get that in the store, I found a recipe online to make my own.

Alas, my computer went kerflooey and I lost the recipe.
I've been searching the WorldWideWeb for days now, and I can't find it!
It's basically a coleslaw with small diced tomatoes and hot house cucumbers. 
But I'm not too sure about the dressing.

Could anyone help? I wanted to make this for our Memorial Day Feast with Mr&Mrs. Dear Friend's; they're vegetarians and I know liked this dish.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 22, 2017)

*Hehehe*



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Last Summer, having moved into our new town, I found Fry's Supermarket (they're owned by Kroger's).
> 
> All Summer long, up until Thanksgiving, I was buying what was labeled Summer Slaw. LOVE IT!
> So last Fall when I could no longer get that in the store, I found a recipe online to make my own.
> ...




Never mind, I found it!!
This is really a great dish, perfect for a cookout.

Summer Slaw Recipe | Alyona’s Cooking


----------



## CharlieD (May 22, 2017)

Go figure, my mom and the rest of soviet union have been serving 'summer slaw' all our lives and had no idea. Albeit it was served with many different dressings, but that's the beauty of it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 22, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Go figure, my mom and the rest of soviet union have been serving 'summer slaw' all our lives and had no idea. Albeit it was served with many different dressings, but that's the beauty of it.



Ya know CharlieD, the author of this blog says she's "Slavic", but nothing specific, oh other than she makes Ukrainian foods along with other cuisines. 

How I came across a dish here in the middle of the desert, at supermarket deli case and that would be familiar to you seems pretty amazing to me though


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 22, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Last Summer, having moved into our new town, I found Fry's Supermarket (they're owned by Kroger's).
> 
> All Summer long, *up until Thanksgiving*, I was buying what was labeled Summer Slaw. LOVE IT!
> So last Fall when I could no longer get that in the store, I found a recipe online to make my own.
> ...



Roast Turkey and Coleslaw or a wonderful combination that my DH's family introduced me to.  
Speaking of which, I think I need to roast another turkey for cold turkey dishes for the Summer    Cook once, eat multiple times


----------



## caseydog (May 22, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ya know CharlieD, the author of this blog says she's "Slavic", but nothing specific, oh other than she makes Ukrainian foods along with other cuisines.
> 
> How I came across a dish here in the middle of the desert, at supermarket deli case and that would be familiar to you seems pretty amazing to me though



Kroger makes a pretty good potato salad, too. I usually make my own, but in a pinch, the Kroger potato salad works great. 

Kroger owns about 20 store names. I have yet to find anywhere in the US where I can't use my Kroger Rewards card. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 22, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Kroger makes a pretty good potato salad, too. I usually make my own, but in a pinch, the Kroger potato salad works great.
> 
> Kroger owns about 20 store names. *I have yet to find anywhere in the US where I can't use my Kroger Rewards card. *
> 
> CD



The Kroger Co. - Operations

... they're in 35 States, um, but not Hawaii 
My Mother lived across the street from a Fry's Supermarket and she just loved the place.
I've found 3 in our new area, I really only like one of them though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 23, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Kroger makes a pretty good potato salad, too. I usually make my own, but in a pinch, the Kroger potato salad works great.
> 
> Kroger owns about 20 store names. *I have yet to find anywhere in the US where I can't use my Kroger Rewards card.*
> 
> CD


 
Torrington, WY...I'd say Lingle, but there is no grocery store there at all.


----------



## CharlieD (May 23, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ya know CharlieD, the author of this blog says she's "Slavic", but nothing specific, oh other than she makes Ukrainian foods along with other cuisines.
> 
> 
> 
> How I came across a dish here in the middle of the desert, at supermarket deli case and that would be familiar to you seems pretty amazing to me though





There was no lettuce in Ukraine or Russia for that matter during winter month. This slaw is nothing but a common salad, lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, dressing. But instead of lettuce they are using cabbage that was available year around. And sour cream is a very common item to use. I make a very similar salad, but I take it a step further. I add sliced radishes, dill and heavier on green onions. Dressing depends on mood of my children.


----------

